# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Modul - mạch mở rộng tín hiệu In / Out cho các hệ thống điều khiển PLC - CNC

## Mạch Việt

Modul - mạch mở rộng tín hiệu In / Out cho các hệ thống điều khiển PLC - CNC - Make in Vietnam

+) Sử dụng chuẩn truyền thông Modbus RTU RS485
+) Sử dụng được với tất cả các PLC, phần mềm, thiết bị có sử dụng RS485 hoặc RS232
+) Có nhiều phiên bản mở rộng được 8, 12, 16, 24 tín hiệu In/Out
+) Sử dụng được tối đa 4 ID trên 1 frame truyền, tùy chọn nhiều tốc độ truyền khác nhau.
+) Sản phẩm được thiết kế đa năng, rõ ràng, dễ sử dụng, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật đầy đủ.

Đặc biệt: Do sử dụng chuẩn RS485 nên khoảng cách truyền dữ liệu có thể vài trăm mét mà không gần PLC hay device khác.

Sản phẩm phiên bản thương mại được thiết kế đa năng, sử dụng được nhiều mục đích, chống nhiễu tốt trong môi trường công nghiệp với chi phí rất rẻ.

Chi tiết: 
https://machviet.com/modul-mo-rong-t...huc-rs485.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZC-u6tfW1k&t=629s

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Giới thiệu video clip có chức năng tương tự.
Board mạch này của china, chức năng tương tự board mạch của chủ thớt

----------

